# Help!!! My 4 year old Corn has damaged eye cap!!



## Ember03 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a 4 year old corn snake. When I recieved her from her previous owners last month she shed asap and it was a perfect shed eye caps and all. Now my snakes eye cap looks damaged/cracked but it doesn't seem to be infected or anything. It's not the whole eye just two spots... almost looks like it's going to peel off. I thought for a few weeks it was just substrate dust. She is active and eating fine. What is recommended? I'm not sure if the vet in my area is capable of dealing with snakes.


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Ember03 said:


> I have a 4 year old corn snake. When I recieved her from her previous owners last month she shed asap and it was a perfect shed eye caps and all. Now my snakes eye cap looks damaged/cracked but it doesn't seem to be infected or anything. It's not the whole eye just two spots... almost looks like it's going to peel off. I thought for a few weeks it was just substrate dust. She is active and eating fine. What is recommended? I'm not sure if the vet in my area is capable of dealing with snakes. should have thought about that before getting one :bash::bash:


pics may help sounds like could be dehydration


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

This is just my opinion but...

It sounds like a peice of shed skin has been left on the eye cap from the previouse shed, although without pics it is difficult to say for certain.

If this was the case a snakes eye is split into different layers but here are some threads which may assist if this is the case.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...l-shed-eye-cap.html?highlight=retained+eyecap

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ke-medical-kit.html?highlight=retained+eyecap

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-wrong-his-eye.html?highlight=retained+eyecap

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/699057-ratined-eyecap.html?highlight=retained+eyecap

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/694862-retained-eyecaps.html?highlight=retained+eyecap

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-bubbles-mouth.html?highlight=retained+eyecap

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...yecap-question.html?highlight=retained+eyecap

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/636371-eye-caps.html?highlight=retained+eyecap

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/621894-help-dent-eye.html?highlight=retained+eyecap

If the eye does not seem intact it could be there is a slight risk for infection to start and only a vet can advise you on the treatment.
(Even if your vet is inexpirienced with snakes) I am sure he could probibly still offer some advise or point you in the right direction to the nearest herp vet.

Most keepers opt to remove eye cap sheds manually either way quote from Bill and Kathy Loves Corn Snake Manual


> first use a wet swab on the eyes to soften them a little then place your thumb over the eye cap and attempt to rub it off. Don't use any skin products etc to summarise.


 they go on to mention that they found tweezers the easiest option but care should be taken.

It does sound squeamish and ooooo that sounds awful type of thing BUT a snakes eyes are hardier than they look, they are not as sensitive as ours and in a way act a bit like glasses would with us.

Care should still be taken and pics would definately help...

Please don't take what I am saying as what it is... it may very well be something different it is just what it sounds like to me 

there are a few methods to deal with it as stated hydration plays a factor in it also.
You could try bathing it?
Or the over night wet sack method?
And make sure the snake has fresh clean water at all times.

Regards to the comment not having a vet.... I am sorry, we never had a reptile vet for years! yet we found our own methods to save animals, don't be so judgemental, the snake could have ended up anywhere at any point for any reason.

Best of luck to you and your snakey.: victory:

Dixon


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> This is just my opinion but...
> 
> It sounds like a peice of shed skin has been left on the eye cap from the previouse shed, although without pics it is difficult to say for certain.
> 
> ...


good advice there :2thumb: 
as for the comment re vet the way I look at it is if you were having a baby you'd make sure you knew where the nearest hospital & doctors was ...........he's got the doctors but could do with findin out where the hospital is if you get me 

anyways to get this back on topic ...... the above covers alot of what it could be and I'm sure ss will try to answer any questions the op may have as will I if i can. And I'm sure some many other people will be along to give you good and bad advice during your time on the forum. Dont be but off by my 1st comment its just the way I look at things.... see if you can get some pics up of it an we may be able to give a more accurate diagnostic although even if someone here can tell you what it is you may still need to see a vet.


----------



## Ember03 (Sep 1, 2011)

*I'm so stumped....*

Thanks for the replies! It's not that we DON'T have a vet.... it's the type of area we live in.... mostly dogs, cats, birds(reptiles aren't really a popular animal here.) I am going to take it down to ask anyway. I love my Corn very much.... I rescued her from a family that had bought her "for the kids". When I had gotten her she was living in a tank that was wayy to small & dirty full of her own poo ( which is ridiculous considering they poop once a week.)
RE: Dehydration.... could it be possible? She always has clean water and I watch her drink it. She has no problems eating. She seems perfectly fine & very active. I know it's not the remnants of the shed because I checked it all over.
I'll try to post some pictures!!!


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Ember03 said:


> Thanks for the replies! It's not that we DON'T have a vet.... it's the type of area we live in.... mostly dogs, cats, birds(reptiles aren't really a popular animal here.) I am going to take it down to ask anyway. I love my Corn very much.... I rescued her from a family that had bought her "for the kids". When I had gotten her she was living in a tank that was wayy to small & dirty full of her own poo ( which is ridiculous considering they poop once a week.)
> RE: Dehydration.... could it be possible? She always has clean water and I watch her drink it. She has no problems eating. She seems perfectly fine & very active. I know it's not the remnants of the shed because I checked it all over.


hmmmmm ... pics are deffo gonna be needed me thinks wouldnt rule anythin out as of yet .

even though your vet aint a reptile vet they may know somethin or be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Ember03 said:


> Thanks for the replies! It's not that we DON'T have a vet.... it's the type of area we live in.... mostly dogs, cats, birds(reptiles aren't really a popular animal here.) I am going to take it down to ask anyway. I love my Corn very much.... I rescued her from a family that had bought her "for the kids". When I had gotten her she was living in a tank that was wayy to small & dirty full of her own poo ( which is ridiculous considering they poop once a week.)
> RE: Dehydration.... could it be possible? She always has clean water and I watch her drink it. She has no problems eating. She seems perfectly fine & very active. I know it's not the remnants of the shed because I checked it all over.
> I'll try to post some pictures!!!


 
It could be anything really, dehydration may take effect for a number of reasons, if she has fresh water I don't think it is likley to be the case, it was just a suggestion to cover the factor.

Don't be put off that a vet just seems to do birds, cats and dogs etc.
Many vets cover a wide vairiety of animals and you just never know.

A vet even an inexpirienced vet with reptiles can definately offer you some advise on keeping what ever it is clean? what to expect if it is not treated etc.

It is difficult for any keeper to give an accurate sdescription without pics.
Just to rule anything out?

Could you run through the setup.
Temps
Hides
Ventelation
etc (although I doubt it has anything to do with that) most cases of corn snakes tend not to be but you just never know lol.
Pics would definately help..

Hope she is okay and look forward to speaking soon.: victory:
Regards
Dixon.


----------

